# Worst album in your collection



## Argus

Do any of you have some albums that you don't think you'll ever listen to again or were incredibly dissappointed by.

I've got a few that I expected to like before buying them but found them a real let down upon listening. Exile on Main Street, In the Court of the Crimson King, Who's Next, Juju, Dog Man Star, Loveless and Blackwater Park all never clicked with me. I can listen to them but they leave me flat. I've got a Seahorses album I might have listened to about twice in total as well.

However, I have got an album in my collection I have never listened. It was a gift so I kept it to be polite. Oasis' Stop the Clocks.










I'm not an Oasis hater (they have a few songs I quite like), but I've heard most of these songs throughout my childhood to the point where I don't ever need to hear them again. It's just an album I have no reason to have.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Aavikko - Derek

Tinny exotica/lounge from Finland. What a total piece of crap.


----------



## Aramis

I have no idea why I still keep this CD:










Probably because I paid for it.

And the other one:










Terrible recording made in inappropriate circumstances and place, if it wouldn't be only complete recording of this opera I would throw it out at once.

I also have some stuff that I don't get rid of probably only because of the question: "och, how could I throw it away?":


----------



## itywltmt

I have many "good idea at the time" albums from by-gone eras in my record (actually, my vinyl) collection.

Also, honourabkle mention to stuff I (thankfully!) don't own anymore but had in my posession for about 3 years because I was part-owner and part-operator of a mobile DJ outfit that did weddings and such. Some would say "don't apologize for art", but it wasn't art, thouh it did help pay for my University textbooks and such.

My (personal) CD and digital collection is almost excluisively classical, though some of the stuff my kids and wife have bought over the years would make all of us cringe, and it's not classical snobbery talking, just plain music-lover speak. I lived 14 years in Alberta (AKA Cowboy country) need I say more? Songs about pick-up trucks, horses, cheating wives...

Back to the question... I think I discussed this album before in one of my blogs:









No wonder some people don't like Glenn Gould... Of all of his stuff in my collection, that's the one stinker; that version of the K 331 sonata is not good at all!


----------



## tdc

I have too many cds to really sit and figure this out, but I recently bought a Naxos album of William Walton's Spitfire Prelude and Fugue and Variations on a Theme by Hindemith and its the worst album I've bought recently. Just a real snoozer. Which is a shame because I've loved the Walton concertos I've heard but this recording just did nothing for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have quite a few clinkers, but the one that annoys me the most is Erik Satie Works for Piano by France Clidat. She is so clueless as to how to play Satie, she even plays appogiaturas with rubato.


----------



## Weston

I'm afraid I have quite a few, but mostly in the pop world.

*Focus - Mother Focus*. This was / is a great band, recently revitalized, but 1975's Mother Focus is just plain excruciating.
*Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar*. Zappa's music wasn't really about the guitar solos, so this 3 CD set is almost pointless.
*Boards of Canada - Music Has The Right To Children*. Maybe, but does is it have the right to bore me to the point of wanting to use controlled substances? Also, they misspelled "Bores of Canada" 
*Chick Corea and Gary Burton - Native Sense - The New Duets*. Another snoozefest for me. This is an mp3 album so I'm not out much space by keeping it.
*Clannad - Sirius*. I love Clannad, and the title track to this album is a pretty good blend of new age and arena rock, but there is this one insidious song on the album that stays in my head for weeks, even months after I hear it _one time_. There's nothing particularly special about it while I'm hearing it - it just won't go away. No I can't even let my mind wander too close to the name even. It is evil, I tell you!

Oh, I could go on and on with these pop albums, but I won't.

On the "classical" side of things, I have *Philip Glass - Metamorphosis*. I have no idea why. I like the first minute or so of one piece on the album. It doesn't matter which one. They are all identical.


----------



## science

I have this Beatles Bossa Nova thing. A gift from a friend. If I'd found it on the street I wouldn't've picked it up, but since it was a gift...

Edit: Come to think of it, I have a Korean jazz CD - now I have several of those, and mostly they're not bad, but this particular CD is horrible, the sappiest sappiest sweetest most saccharine disgusting cloying sickening horrible music I've ever heard. It's like a quadruple dose of valium on a sunny day in happy lucky land, and it makes me angry.


----------



## Sid James

I usually buy what I'm virtually guaranteed to like, at least to a degree. I don't have huge wads of cash to just splash around willy-nilly. So I can't remember anything I currently have that I regret buying.

But I did buy this about 12-18 months ago & took it back to the store for exchange after around two listens. It was kind of a "gut" reaction. These two symphonies by obscure Danish early to mid-c20th composer *Langgaard*, composed post World War Two, sounded almost exactly (to my ears, anyway) like something maybe Richard Strauss would have put down over half a century before that. But Strauss in his time (the decades either side of 1900) was doing new things, so these Langgaard works were stale before even the ink was dry on the page. Who knows, maybe I wouldn't be this negative now? (I have since warmed to Zemlinsky - but he's a totally different kettle of fish, imo, he's no carbon copy of older musics). I haven't heard anything else by Langgaard since, but I did more recently see two seperate discs, on the same label, of his choral works and art-songs - which would interest me to a degree. But given the high price of these SACD's, I'm not exactly jumping to buy them, but it can happen if I get the urge to explore these in future (I got the disc below on special for $10, but even that wasn't a good enough reason to keep it).

Having said that, I did similarly take back the first Varese orchestral collection on Naxos after I got it in about 2002. I thought it was just too wierd for my liking. Fast-forward to about 2008, when I was getting back into classical in a big way, I re-purchased the same disc & immediately connected with it & loved it to the max ever since. So we all have the potential to change, regarding our musical tastes as well as other things...

*Langgaard *- Symphonies 15 & 16 & other orch. works -


----------



## Meaghan

science said:


> It's like a quadruple dose of valium on a sunny day in happy lucky land, and it makes me angry.


I should tell you I laughed out loud.


----------



## science

Meaghan said:


> I should tell you I laughed out loud.


That's good. (Tone doesn't come well through the internet. I'm sincere: I'm really glad that you laughed. But I have to go back to my normal ironic self in a moment.)

It's good to know that my pain has not been entirely in vain.


----------



## science

Sid James said:


> I re-purchased the same disc & immediately connected with it & loved it to the max ever since.


I really did read and enjoy your entire post, but this is the part I want to reply to. I have to say, I no longer get rid of anything, because this has happened to me too many times. I have a whole section on my shelf for CDs that I listen to about once every other year just in case I will have started to like them in the meantime.


----------



## Badinerie

I saw Minnie Driver Live supporting someone. She was good live jus t playing guitar and singing. But this CD just annoys me with how bland it is.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Here's the worst album I own.


----------



## Sid James

You're not being serious, are you HC?  Glad to know the old Aussie "larrakinism" is alive & kicking. You wouldn't touch that heavy metal stuff with a ten foot pole, as the "old codgers" used to say :lol: ... (Neither would I, in terms of buying, but I sometimes do listen to metal on air - STRICTLY FOR FREE!!!)...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Sid James said:


> You're not being serious, are you HC?  Glad to know the old Aussie "larrakinism" is alive & kicking. You wouldn't touch that heavy metal stuff with a ten foot pole, as the "old codgers" used to say :lol: ... (Neither would I, in terms of buying, but I sometimes do listen to metal on air - STRICTLY FOR FREE!!!)...


That album and that band was utter trash, rubbish of the worst kind ever.


----------



## Aramis

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> That album and that band was utter trash, rubbish of the worst kind ever.


Quick, delete this post or you will end like this frog:


----------



## mamascarlatti

Sid James said:


> You're not being serious, are you HC?  Glad to know the old Aussie "larrakinism" is alive & kicking. You wouldn't touch that heavy metal stuff with a ten foot pole, as the "old codgers" used to say :lol: ... (Neither would I, in terms of buying, but I sometimes do listen to metal on air - STRICTLY FOR FREE!!!)...


Yeah, must admit my eyes popped out on stalks at the thought of HC sitting down in his wig and enjoying that:lol:. Probably not even HIP.


----------



## TxllxT

I've got a cupboard full of separate boxes. The quality of interpretation is so-so, no real joy  and no full let-down either, but when I'm in the Bach mood, I always pick out CDs from Gardiner :angel: & Suzuki :angel: instead of from this collection.


----------



## haydnfan

I'm with you txllxt, the only real treasures for me in that set are the recordings with Christophers and the Sixteen. I do like the Belder recordings (in orchestral and harpsichord), I hate the Berben (harpsichord), feel apathetic about everything else in orchestral/chamber, find Leusink okay with good soloists that are just doing drab run throughs for the cantatas, love the Christophers work, and secretly enjoy the older, traditional performances in the vocal section, I like the HIP, organ lite Fagius when I'm in the mood, usually I prefer a richer organ sound with more profound playing.

I recently bought the Suzuki set of great vocal works, and between that and Herreweghe, Harnoncourt, and Kuijken I can find enough great recordings in the cantatas. Who needs that big Bach box set?


----------



## kv466

itywltmt said:


> I have many "good idea at the time" albums from by-gone eras in my record (actually, my vinyl) collection.
> 
> Also, honourabkle mention to stuff I (thankfully!) don't own anymore but had in my posession for about 3 years because I was part-owner and part-operator of a mobile DJ outfit that did weddings and such. Some would say "don't apologize for art", but it wasn't art, thouh it did help pay for my University textbooks and such.
> 
> My (personal) CD and digital collection is almost excluisively classical, though some of the stuff my kids and wife have bought over the years would make all of us cringe, and it's not classical snobbery talking, just plain music-lover speak. I lived 14 years in Alberta (AKA Cowboy country) need I say more? Songs about pick-up trucks, horses, cheating wives...
> 
> Back to the question... I think I discussed this album before in one of my blogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder some people don't like Glenn Gould... Of all of his stuff in my collection, that's the one stinker; that version of the K 331 sonata is not good at all!


Hate to disagree...it is just sheer perfection...perhaps haven't been able to break away from the standard or norm that you may associate with such a piece,....nontheless, it is played with more integrity and passion and perfection than ANYONE who has ever touched it...tempo aside


----------



## Argus

TxllxT said:


> I've got a cupboard full of separate boxes. The quality of interpretation is so-so, no real joy  and no full let-down either, but when I'm in the Bach mood, I always pick out CDs from Gardiner :angel: & Suzuki :angel: instead of from this collection.


You win the worst 135-disc box set in your collection hands down.


----------



## kv466

Sorry, Jahr...but I bought a Martha disc once...boy, was I young and inexperienced...oh, wait!...gave it away...so, now I've got to look through my collection to see if I've kept anything crumby


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

kv466 said:


> I've got to look through my collection to see if I've kept anything crumby


Yeah, and that's a good point. I wiind up sacrificing the stuff I don't like- give 'em to acquaintances, sell 'em for pennies on the dollar at 'Tunes,' that sort of thing.

Logically speaking, the worst disc in my collection is probably somewhere in a boxed-set. The weakest component of an otherwise all right boxed set is going to be a little unsatisfying, usually.


----------



## TxllxT

Argus said:


> You win the worst 135-disc box set in your collection hands down.


So where can I collect the TC prize  ?


----------



## Sid James

mamascarlatti said:


> Yeah, must admit my eyes popped out on stalks at the thought of HC sitting down in his wig and enjoying that:lol:.


Maybe if Black Sabbath played a special arrangement of Handel's _Water Music_, member Harpsichord Concerto would become a fan?



> Probably not even HIP.


On second thoughts, that isn't likely, Black Sabbath don't play on original Baroque electric guitars (not at least the last time I checked!)  Decidedly un-HIP, indeed...


----------



## Curiosity




----------



## Badinerie

Sid James said:


> Maybe if Black Sabbath played a special arrangement of Handel's _Water Music_, member Harpsichord Concerto would become a fan?


Strangly enough Rick Wakeman plays some Harpsichord on one track.....!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think my worst album is a tie between some certain Naxos CDs, and a (overpriced) Chandos CD. As is the case, only a fraction to a half of the pieces on these CDs were performed either badly (wrong notes), and/or tepidly (dull, lifeless). So, I can't say I hate one single CD, even so that I don't regret buying it for the good half. But I guess I got what I paid for...


----------



## Philip

Curiosity said:


>


you must have an amazing collection


----------



## Weston

That Sabbath album is not all strictly metal. They flirted with progressive rock a bit, even to the point of having Rick Wakeman as guest keyboardist. Granted he can be pretty goofy at times. But that album also contains one of the scariest sounding songs I've ever heard, "A National Acrobat." The demon that possesses Iommi during the haunted wah-wah guitar riffs and solo would not have been survived by lesser men. Oh wait -- I'm on a classical forum. 

Sorry (ahem!). Carry on.


----------



## itywltmt

kv466 said:


> Hate to disagree...it is just sheer perfection...perhaps haven't been able to break away from the standard or norm that you may associate with such a piece,....nontheless, it is played with more integrity and passion and perfection than ANYONE who has ever touched it...tempo aside


To each his own.

I have no issues with the other sonatas in the CD, just the 331 - the slow approach to the first mvt especially. Gould, to his credit, attacks the turkish rondo "as indicated". For my money, Clara Haskill plays it so brilliantly...


----------



## Sid James

I can't appreciate the nuances of Glenn Gould's interpretations much (of Mozart or anything else, really) but I find his grunting to be a bit distracting, although it also lends a kind of "character" or individual stamp to his recordings...


----------



## Almaviva

Curiosity said:


>


 I can't interpret this as anything other than a joke. Please tell me it's a joke.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Is it just me... or is Karl Jenkins nothing more than schmaltz-laden, new-age crap attempting to pass itself off as real classical music?


----------



## Sid James

StlukesguildOhio said:


> ...Is it just me... or is Karl Jenkins nothing more than schmaltz-laden, new-age crap attempting to pass itself off as real classical music?


I don't know the man's music, there was a concert of his stuff last year here that I didn't make it to. I don't mind a bit of "schmaltz" but I tend not to like "new age" things (esp. if they're "crap!!!"). I saw an album he did as accompanist with Kiri Te Kanawa a while back, I was thinking of getting that, but heeding your negative experience with that other disc, I may well have to listen to some of his stuff on youtube to find out if he's stuff isn't "real classical music" as you say...

(Then again, some people say similar things about Morten Lauridsen & Eric Whitacre, whose stuff I have no problem with - in fact, I like a lot - & I think same goes for your good self?)...


----------



## elgar's ghost

I can't think of any classical album that have disappointed too much but with rock the one that sticks in my mind in Bruce Springsteen's Born To Run. When I was about 15 the whole world was telling people to dig Springers as they bought in hook line and sinker to critic Jon Landau's 'future of rock 'n' roll' manifesto. I did a bit of homework on The Boss and thought 'hmm...ok...' - big mistake: always listen to someone else's albums first whatever the hype. In a nutshell, I thought Springsteen's gritty blue collar urban realism was totally unconvincing and I can't remember being so underwhelmed by an artist I really wanted to like.


----------



## haydnfan

I guess one man's trash is another man's treasure... my favorite Sabbath album is called out as someone's worst cd!

The worst thing in my collection is sadly enough the latest Rihanna album, but I've sold it and have atoned for my sins with more classical music!


----------



## Argus

Sid James said:


> I don't mind a bit of "schmaltz" but I tend not to like "new age" things


Try Stephan Micus






It's pretty inoffensive stuff, but nice when I'm in the mood for it. Popol Vuh are sometimes called new age, along with some of the earlier synthy ambient artists who the new age guys where influenced by. I've mellowed enough to dig even some full blown new age artists like Kitaro.



elgars ghost said:


> In a nutshell, I thought Springsteen's gritty blue collar urban realism was totally unconvincing and I can't remember being so underwhelmed by an artist I really wanted to like.


I don't like Springsteen at all either. He's even poor compared to other middle-of-the-road American rock like Mellencamp and Petty.



haydnfan said:


> I guess one man's trash is another man's treasure... my favorite Sabbath album is called out as someone's worst cd!


Paranoid, Master of Reality, Vol. 4 and Sabbath Bloody Sabbath are all pretty equally great, with the debut and Sabotage slightly below those. I've avoided Born Again and Never Say Die as they are supposed to be pretty terrible.


----------



## haydnfan

Argus said:


> Try Stephan Micus
> 
> Paranoid, Master of Reality, Vol. 4 and Sabbath Bloody Sabbath are all pretty equally great, with the debut and Sabotage slightly below those. I've avoided Born Again and Never Say Die as they are supposed to be pretty terrible.


Yeah those three are great albums! I don't care for the other two, you were wise to stay away.


----------



## presto

I find I don’t really end up with albums I hate, it’s so easy to sample unfamiliar music on the net before you purchase it now.
In the "good old days" before this time it used to be a bit of a gamble, I remember buying records because I liked the sleeve cover and ending up not liking the music very much, lol


----------



## jhar26

kv466 said:


> Sorry, Jahr...but I bought a Martha disc once...boy, was I young and inexperienced...oh, wait!...gave it away...so, now I've got to look through my collection to see if I've kept anything crumby


:scold:


----------



## jhar26

I can out-brag anyone when it comes to this topic.  I had a huge crush on Marie Osmond when I was 12 or 13 years old and as a result this was one of the first lp's I ever bought.  Almost 40 years later I still haven't got rid of it. Not that I could make someone else happy with it. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Re: Black Sabbath - IMO first 6 albums are essential. Technical Ecstacy and Never Say Die were largely uninspired (they were crap when I saw them live in 1978 as well - you could almost tell the game was up). Heaven & Hell with Dio was a band sounding rejuvenated and follow-up Mob Rules had its moments. Born Again was a waste of everyone's time - Ian Gillan was totally miscast. After that the revolving door band member policy became a joke and they virtually became the Tony Iommi Band and what I heard from those years mostly lacked the vital spark of before - now I've given up and simply return to the 'Big Six' and Heaven & Hell.


----------



## starthrower

Weston said:


> *Frank Zappa - Shut Up 'n Play Yer Guitar*. Zappa's music wasn't really about the guitar solos, so this 3 CD set is almost pointless.


Zappa'a guitar soloing was a huge part of his music. The solos are spontaneous compositions that easily stand on their own, which was the whole point of the release.

If you take the time to listen to this set closely, you'll realize that there are many fine melodies here that were created on the spot, making it that much more impressive.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Sid James said:


> I usually buy what I'm virtually guaranteed to like, at least to a degree. I don't have huge wads of cash to just splash around willy-nilly. So I can't remember anything I currently have that I regret buying.
> 
> But I did buy this about 12-18 months ago & took it back to the store for exchange after around two listens. It was kind of a "gut" reaction. These two symphonies by obscure Danish early to mid-c20th composer *Langgaard*, composed post World War Two, sounded almost exactly (to my ears, anyway) like something maybe Richard Strauss would have put down over half a century before that. But Strauss in his time (the decades either side of 1900) was doing new things, so these Langgaard works were stale before even the ink was dry on the page. Who knows, maybe I wouldn't be this negative now? (I have since warmed to Zemlinsky - but he's a totally different kettle of fish, imo, he's no carbon copy of older musics). I haven't heard anything else by Langgaard since, but I did more recently see two seperate discs, on the same label, of his choral works and art-songs - which would interest me to a degree. But given the high price of these SACD's, I'm not exactly jumping to buy them, but it can happen if I get the urge to explore these in future (I got the disc below on special for $10, but even that wasn't a good enough reason to keep it).
> 
> Having said that, I did similarly take back the first Varese orchestral collection on Naxos after I got it in about 2002. I thought it was just too wierd for my liking. Fast-forward to about 2008, when I was getting back into classical in a big way, I re-purchased the same disc & immediately connected with it & loved it to the max ever since. So we all have the potential to change, regarding our musical tastes as well as other things...
> 
> *Langgaard *- Symphonies 15 & 16 & other orch. works -


Oh, I miss you Sid


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> Oh, I miss you Sid


You've been away to long.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> You've been away to long.


I'm a bit upset about that but lucky you're still here too. So is quite a few people I knew!


----------



## Pugg

Friendlyneighbourhood said:


> I'm a bit upset about that but lucky you're still here too. So is quite a few people I knew!


Don't worry, going nowhere, even nasty bugs can drive me away.


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Pugg said:


> Don't worry, going nowhere, even nasty bugs can drive me away.


Good to know, I have been thinking on driving you somewhere special for a date :kiss:


----------



## Ingélou

We bought this on impulse at a record shop that sold tickets for the Baroque concert we were planning to attend - then played it in the car on the way home, and I so disliked the '*arch posh male ho-ho-ho-ing*' in the voices that we immediately rehomed it to a charity shop.

So it is strictly not in our actual collection - just in the Platonic idea of our collection that exists in my head.


----------



## geralmar

If not the worst, certainly the most unpleasant recording in my collection is the 44-minute audio recording of the mass suicide/murder of 913 Peoples Temple cult members in Jonestown, Guyana on November 18, 1978. A tape recorder was running unattended and forgotten under Jim Jones' lectern during the massacre. Children crying and gunshots can be heard in the background as Rev. Jones argues with a recalcitrant parishioner. The CD is filled out with the album of hymns recorded by the Peoples Temple Choir when the Church was still based in San Francisco. It's not a CD I revisit often.

For those interested, the complete Guyana "death tape" is easily available for listening on the Internet; most recently on YouTube.

Edit: For a purely music recording, it would be the old Everest LP of Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances conducted by Franco Ferrara with the Rome Symphony. The performance might have been perfectly adequate; but the ancient mono recording (or Everest's lifedraining pseudo-stereo processing) was so poor that I became nauseous and literally could not listen to the work again-- in any performance-- for several years.


----------



## Pugg

> If not the worst, certainly the most unpleasant recording in my collection is the 44-minute audio recording of the mass suicide/murder of 913 Peoples Temple cult members in Jonestown, Guyana on November 18, 1978. A tape recorder was running unattended and forgotten under Jim Jones' lectern during the massacre. Children crying and gunshots can be heard in the background as Rev. Jones argues with a recalcitrant parishioner. The CD is filled out with the album of hymns recorded by the Peoples Temple Choir when the Church was still based in San Francisco. It's not a CD I revisit often.


Does this really exist? 
Sounds ominous.


----------



## Gordontrek

My middle school orchestra concerts.


----------



## Lenny

Oh come on guys, don't be shy!

My worst CD is this:










I have no idea how it ended up in my collection, but there it is. And it is really, really horrible piece of audio.


----------



## amfortas

Lenny said:


> . . . it is really, really horrible piece of audio.


But cover art for the ages!


----------



## Lenny

amfortas said:


> But cover art for the ages!


Well you can say that again! I was actually searching for a Milli Vanilli CD, but for my pleasure it's no longer there! At last there is some mercy in this world.


----------



## Belowpar

Would problay be any one of a no of bootlegs I’ve picked up off the internet. The quality of some of them is so bad it could be Maria Callas announced as singing with Jagger on Gimme Shelter and I wouldn’t know any better.

I do have a softspot for a Van Morrison concert in Boston circa 1974. The sound is AWFUL but two drunks by the microphone can be clearly heard between numbers. One of them yells
“Play Freebird, Van. Play Freebird…Yeah”.


----------



## Lenny

I actually take it back! I found even more horrid CD than the Bolero.... Oh my god....










This was quite close to my precious Ludvig Van Violinkonzert... What am I??


----------



## Pugg

Lenny said:


> I actually take it back! I found even more horrid CD than the Bolero.... Oh my god....
> 
> This was quite close to my precious Ludvig Van Violinkonzert... What am I??


Horrible, my hearts almost stops


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Lenny said:


> Oh come on guys, don't be shy!
> 
> My worst CD is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how it ended up in my collection, but there it is. And it is really, really horrible piece of audio.


The cover alone deserves a Grammy


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some bad ones but Rolf wins the Bad race........


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Some bad ones but Rolf wins the Bad race........
> 
> View attachment 89699
> 
> 
> View attachment 89698
> 
> 
> View attachment 89697
> 
> 
> View attachment 89696
> 
> 
> View attachment 89695


This is like a funniest album covers thread.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Anyone want my Chad Morgan record?


----------

